# Will I be ready by April!



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I've been thinking about competing a while now as a few of you know.. It will be either next year in april or the following year.. I'll still make the juniors in 2008 but would love to stand on stage in Portsmouth next year. Anyway, here's a few pics of my progress so far. My weight is just over 13 stone at 5ft 8. My abs still show when I tense them but are slowly vabishing.. I'm gona throw in some cardio into my workouts so this may help to make me a little leaner and keep my heart healthy.

Camera is a bit rubbish as DavidLloyd Saw at Stars of Tomorrow LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

You have more mass at 19 than i did mate...

u can do the juniors next year and the year after mate without a problem...

so go for it!! u got another month or so of clean bulking befre u start dieting so go for it imo...

u would look alot better with some posing advice just like me when i first got into it i couldnt pose for ****!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

agree with penut head!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok I'm going to go for it.. I'm a bit lost for comp dieting so I'll start researching today as I have alot of time off.. Any PM's with diet plans etc would be great and much appreciated! Oh and for my posing :S it's auwful, I tense one muscle and forget the others lol! I'm really looking forward to getting my teeth into this..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well i'll giove u as much help as i can but i aint super experienced


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

If you can look half as good as you by the show mate I'll stand on stage proud of what I have achieved..


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

look in good shape for 19 luke

and i can see beter shape now than in you other photos you posted before. keep it going mate. good luck


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers mate. I've gained alot since I started training and 99% of it is down to these forums! I was lucky that I didn't waste a year not growing because of diet, I found these forums when I started!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

that's sound, i never considered forums before and only by chance read something of one of them before which got me interested . (it was p.c.t a haksi post). It 's got my diet going better (pretty good mon - fri - thanks to db) and am noticing good change;s will get a pic up when i get a camera. i find it also motivates me to get to the gym after a few hours of talking about it. lol

anyhow luke keep weekly photo's coming

see ya (going home from work now - had a guttsful today)


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll make a thread to show my progress and to hopefully get support from other members with my diet, training etc.. I'd appreciate your help LOADS baz! Youve clearlly got more knowledge than you realise!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol cheers dude!!

i will help all i can...u'll be ok dude!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

personall mate i would go for a comp in november... it will be better as gives u those few extra months to get some mass!! trust me it will work better for u...

then u wont have to cut till august time..

we'll talk and sort somethin out mate!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heres a pic from this years junior mr.plymouth-

featuring one of our freaks










he won.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pic aint working mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

there ya go done it as an attatchment.

dont know how much gear he`s done.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Go for it dude, is tht a vit c tube in the bk ground on pic 1 and wots the other two tubs in the last pic, lol.

Get ur head stuck into it, theres loads of ppl on here to help u on ur way.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

you look well mate. getting better everytime you post pics.

i spy with my little eye some sci tech loverlies in that last pic ; )


----------



## tom2006 (Jun 12, 2006)

looking good mate,im doing the nabba south east as a junior in april so will be good to chat to someone in the same boat as me.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cool mate.. After seeing the pics from Juniour Mr Plymouth it doesn't phase me one bit.. I'll be in better shape than second and third in that pic but the winner is damn big for a junior..


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

November sounds better to me actually, gives me time to add some decent size to my calves and chest!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I agree with the idea of waiting till the later part of next year mate. You've got plenty of time on your side and looking at your pictures you've gained a lot in a fairly short space of time, so another year could bring about some serious gains. If you go for April, you haven't got a lot of time left to get on some more mass before you need to start cutting

Old Chinese proverb : "He who has the patience to wait for the golden eagle, enjoys the greatest feast"

(I made that up actually but you get my drift


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

> After seeing the pics from Juniour Mr Plymouth it doesn't phase me one bit.. I'll be in better shape than second and third


not exactly the best attitude to take... IMO your not gonna know how your body is gonna react with your first proper diet, so you cant realy judge that your gonna be in better shape. bit nieve realy. good luck in what you do anyway


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Just go for it Luke. I would do as many comps as you can when you get ripped, cause there are SO many mistakes you can make.

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey luke.....

You look better than me at your age.......BIG.....TIME..........

Your biceps rock......

Can I give you some suggestions?........Please PM me............

You know I love you lad......Good kid and I respect you.....

Again, onward and upward......You will do fine........

Sorry, cant help you on posing, I am not as good as you actually:eek:

Respect!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Borris said:


> not exactly the best attitude to take... IMO your not gonna know how your body is gonna react with your first proper diet, so you cant realy judge that your gonna be in better shape. bit nieve realy. good luck in what you do anyway


It's cool, he has massive advice in his corner, he can draw from.

He will do good.

I will be proud.

A few pointers and this will send him in the right direction.

Luke is not arogent, he is just young.

Cheers Luke and good luck:beer1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey bro, can you show a back pick?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

NIce one Lukey! Make a thread of it like Baz and the other competitors have! Good luck to you big man


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Luke is not arogent, he is just young.
> 
> Cheers Luke and good luck:beer1:


i like that... very true man..


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow! some really motivating posts.. Sorry to come across like that Borris, I'm not arogent infact the total opposite (it comes with the cheesy gym instructor/fitness motivator job)! Seriously though I feel I will come in top condition because I've got so much support from you guys which I appreciate more than you know. Scott, I was really chuffed to read your posts about your views on me, made me smile  .. Infact all you guys have really inspired me to push for it! Legs tomorrow, some ass to the grass squats for me!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's a pic of my back! I forgot to take one with the others.. Like DB pointed out, my posing sucks lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey not bad, not bad at all.

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm 13stone ish! I'm not going to weight myself from now on, I'm just going to go by how I look and feel. I need to be 14stone + before I compete because I'll have to stri alot of weight but I feel 14 stone is more than achievable!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How many pounds mate?

How tall?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

182lb's Hack and he is about 5'9"? is that right Luke?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> 182lb's Hack and he is about 5'9"? is that right Luke?


Thats pretty good considering he is pretty low in bodyfat.

Im going to get dunked in the tank in about 10 days to check my BF%


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

No I'm 5ft 8 jamie mate! Weight is correct as I jumped on the scales tonight to check that after cycle I hadn't lost loads.. Clomid is great! White and lots of it is all i'll say LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

littleluke said:


> No I'm 5ft 8 jamie mate! Weight is correct as I jumped on the scales tonight to check that after cycle I hadn't lost loads.. Clomid is great! White and lots of it is all i'll say LOL


Haa haaaa mate I notice that. mg: .......Dont tell any porn stars thatmg:

:beer1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL ^^^^


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

lol @ the Sci Tech pills sitting on your desk 

Go for it Luke, and keep us posted on your progress with pics and diary.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

^^ well I wasn't going to hide them like Nameless does LMAO!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

littleluke said:


> ^^ well I wasn't going to hide them like Nameless does LMAO!


LMAO!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Clean your room up boy.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! My room is tidy atm, I hadn't stayed at my house for about a week so kinda left it in a mess lol! I was too busy stayin round my girlfriends having some intense cardio sessions!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Did you notice the d-bol have any effect on libido?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Not really tbh. It made my balls shrink a lil but they're small anyway LOL!

I've been having a think about my training routine. I want to add some size to my triceps so to hit them hard shall I train back + triceps instead of back + biceps? Then do chest and biceps?? I want to shock the [email protected] because they're laggin imo. What exercises should I do, how many and how many reps and sets? Would a 5day split be worth doing so I can hit arms on there own day? ORRR would it be better as suggested above?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

littleluke said:


> ^^ well I wasn't going to hide them like Nameless does LMAO!


LOL....does that mean you're not on the Sust as well then?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Good work by the way. If you do go for April, keep an online diary like the others mentioned.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

littleluke said:


> Not really tbh. It made my balls shrink a lil but they're small anyway LOL!
> 
> I've been having a think about my training routine. I want to add some size to my triceps so to hit them hard shall I train back + triceps instead of back + biceps? Then do chest and biceps?? I want to shock the [email protected] because they're laggin imo. What exercises should I do, how many and how many reps and sets? Would a 5day split be worth doing so I can hit arms on there own day? ORRR would it be better as suggested above?


I know guys that do this.

Makes them so they are not fetigued when you hit them.

But stuff like close grip benches, dips, standing french curles would be good.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

here's my current routine, I sometimes swap isolation exercises around.

Shoulders

Dumbell shoulder press

Behind neck smith press

Lateral raises

Reverse flies to hit rear delts

Shrugs for traps

Back and Biceps

Lat Pull Down

Deadlift

Bent over row

Standing DB curl

Hammer Curls

Preacher Curls or concentration

Chest and Triceps

Flat DB bench

Incline DB bench

Cable Flies

Pullovers

Close grip Bench

Dips

Legs

Smith Machine Squat (no freebar)

Deep leg press

Leg extensions

Leg Curls

Calve raises (on smith, seated or on leg press)

All exercises are performed with 3-4 sets of 6-10 reps except legs where I perform 20reps for squats and leg press.. I train to failure on every set.

How can I alter that to benefit my triceps more?


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i started training bi's and tri's together. keeping them seperate from my bigger muscle days

i superset heavy close grip bench with heavy bar curls 3x 6-8

then push downs with alternate bumbells 3x6-8

then rope push downs with preachers 4x 10-12

i then do reverse grip bar curls and wrist curls for my forearms.

this routine hits my arms hard and im getting good results with it.

might be worth a try


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Luke,

Firstly I must congratulate you on deciding to compete and secondly thankyou for asking me to post on this thread, I hope the info and advice I give you is useful.

Looking at the photos you do have a very good structure genetically and at the age of 19 you have done really well. I wont go into the AAS side in great depth as at your age I wouldn't be considering using them although I know you have done.

Your body is still naturally growing and filling out and its a real shame you didn't get to your genetic limit naturally at your age as this may well hinder progress later not to mention knacker you endocrinologically!!

Well I am not going to preech as you are an adult and capable of making those decisions for yourself. All I know is that if I had my time again I would never have started taking them. Period!!

I think you have the size and shape that would do very well as a junior and whether you decide to compete in the spring or the autumn I am sure you will do yourself proud.

It is a long tough road and I know when I was 19 I was competing for my country in athletics but still smoked and drank and didn't know the first thing about nutrition.

At 19 your body will be suprisingly robust and no matter what you do training wise you will respond to a degree. As you know diet is key and with all the macro and micro nutrition in place you could really achieve quality weight gain fairly quickly.

You have the benefit of a fast efficient metabolism and an ecto/mesomorph body type which is good for this sport.

Dont get too caught up in the 'weight thing', concentrate more on quality small gains whilst keeping your body composition favourable. This will make the dieting phase that much easier.

Your training regime looks Ok. Your sets are ok but your reps are too low for BBing. You are not a strength athlete but a BBer. Reps need to be no lower than 10 and up to 12-15 for some exercises. Legs and calves do respond to both low and high reps and this will hit both fast and slow twitch muscle fibres. Remember dont worry about what weight you lift, no-one is going to ask you what you squat or bench when standing on the posing dias. Feel the weight. Control it, dont let it control you. 2 seconds for the positive part and 3 for the negative part of the rep is a good base to work from. If you cant stick to this kind of timing you are lifting too heavy.

I would cut out the behind the neck press and just stick with dumbells. This exercise can put the shoulder girdle in a very uncomprimising position and I have seen many rotator cuff injuries as a result of behind the neck pressing. Just 3 exercises will suffice. Take out shrugs too and put in either bbell or dbell upright rows.

I would add another back exercise, something like a narrow grip pulldown to lengthen the lats and take out one of the bicep exercises. 2 exercises is plenty enough for your body type, just change them every 4 weeks or so.

Chest and triceps looks fine to me. Always start with incline Dbell press as this is an area that most people lack in and steer well away from bbell press as again it can put the shoulders in an uncomprimising position. Swap one of the tricep exercises for skull crushers on a decline bench. It is the king of all mass builders and one that I used in the early years.

For legs alternate between leg press and walking lunges every week. Lunges are the king of all leg exercises and give the legs a real 'air of class' about them, something that many juniors lack. It will also help your hamstrings and I would like to see a hamstring lengthening exercise in there such as SL deads with Dbells or a bbell.

More variety is needed on calves too and another exercise should be brought in. It may even be wise to add on another training day and do hams and calves separately to really give them the stimulation they need. Juniors ALWAYS lack in the leg dept so if you can come in with good wheels the pressure is off you and straight onto your competitors.

Anyway enough from me, any other ideas you have let me know. You will get a lot of info from a lot of people all of which is right in its own way. You have just got to find what works for you Luke and then stick with it for 6 weeks before changing things again.

Best of luck with everything and I'll always be on hand if you need me.

regards

James


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you so much for that post. I think I've got caught up with what weight I'm lifting so I've been going heavy for 8 reps. I'll take some weight away and aim for 10+ reps. As for training, shoulders tomorrow with upright rows instead of shrugs. I really value your input and will definately be in contact in the near future in regards to my diet. Thanks James, Your a true champ mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No behind the neck pulldowns either.

Nice post James.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Agree Scott. Always infront. Its a dire movement; a serious injury just waiting to happen.

Upright rows have also had a bit of bad press but if you keep the weight moderate and keep the bar travelling up and down close to your body, then its an absolute corker!!

No problem Luke. Always pleased to listen as well as contribute a small part to your success in your future comps.

James


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So James do you rate lunges over squats?

I cant do squats anymore due to my knees.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

TBH I rate lunges over every other leg exercise out there. There are so many ways to do them.

With a bar, with Dbells, static, walking, reverse, up a hill, onto a block etc the list is as long as the variations for squats. They also keep your mid section tight and recruit many different muscle groups for core stability (important for good posture)

I DO however think that squats are an important exercise in the early years to really pack on the size but for pure muscle quality and detail, lunges are king!!

James


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

SO I should stick with Squats then follow with lunges or leg press (alternate each week) I'll probably add another day for calves and hams, we have no calve equipment at my gym atall which is auwful but I'll continue to use my imagination. As for cardio, how much should I be doing now? I do about 20 mins on the stepper after every weight session along with abs. Should I up the time I do cardio? I sweat like a bytch on the stepper LOL


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I would probably back off the cardio just a touch and do 3-4 sessions of 30 mins duration a week esp if you are not cutting. I know this is awful but i dont do any cardio in the off season so when i come to do it pre contest I get a better response. I WONT be doing that this time and I will keep some in right the way through not only for fat burning but also to keep my appetite chugging along and to keep me a little fitter.

Stick with squats Luke, but as you say, one week do lunges after and the next do leg press. As your show gets closer change from squats to hacks and keep leg press in and do lunges every week, but that is a little way off yet.

James


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

good luck with the trainning and the competing bro


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks James and smithy.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Alright Luke!

I gotta say you are looking great at the moment mate, Your thickness is just the thing i am after lol!

Youre buckets heavier than me now and i am 3 inches taller too - think im gonna have to get my ass into gear haha.

I also see that you guys have been having a little at my expense - And i usually smell my user name being posted from a mile away! lmao... Bastards!

Good luck mate and keep training and dieting hard

Nameless


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Get your ass in gear?

Really?

Nobody is having a go mate and if they do you point them out so I can smash them to bits.........


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers Nameles! We do like to have a good laugh, not always about you, mainly though you little juniour juicer ! LOL


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

littleluke said:


> Cheers Nameles! We do like to have a good laugh, not always about you, mainly though you little juniour juicer ! LOL


Yeah right! Just because i have something to show for my hard work!

Dont talk about my arms please!!!!

lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lmao I didn't say anything!

___________________________ <- YOUR ARM THICKENESS LOL


----------

